# GOSM Coffee Can modification



## frag monger (Jun 5, 2006)

"I did not use the smoker box that came with the unit. Instead I took a large coffee can and cut it down to where it would fit under the water pan."

I have a couple quick questions regarding this modication.  I'd like to do it, so I don't have to change my chips as often (right now, I have to change them just about every  hour).  

1. Is there any concern of the heat melting the can?  How high a temp can the can take?   

2. I am under the impression that, left open-topped, the chips might flame rather than smoke.  Is this an issue?  do I need to retain the coffee can lid & place it on top of the chips (after making a few holes in it)?  

3. For those who have done this mod, how often do you find you now have to change your chips?

Thanks in advance!  :)  

(I can tell I'll become a regular here.  I used my 1st smoker for the 1st time this past weeked & I'm hooked!  I'm sure I'll use my GOSM to death - until I can upgrade to smething bigger & better.)


----------



## Dutch (Jun 5, 2006)

Frag, I must be getting old-saw you mention that you used a 'cut down coffee can' reminded me of the BBC modification from the old GOSM board (Yahoo). The mod was to take a Bush's  Bean Can (the tall can) and only use the can opener half way around the top of the can. Pry up and fold back the edge of the lid and empty the beans. Clean out the can and remove the label- place your wood chunks/chips in the can and then lay the can on it's side (with the opening on top) on the box rack. The bent back lid will give you something to grab onto (using visegrips or channel lock pliers of course) to insert and remove the can. I never made this mod but hopefully someone here that remembers that old GOSM board will add to this.


----------



## johnnyreb (Jun 5, 2006)

i just lay mine in the rack where the smoke box should be with some holes drilled in the top, i dont close off the top of the can just leave it open to make adding wood easier, if i need to dump ashes i just use a pair of channel lock pliers to grab the top of the can

i dont think this will work for the big block

i have a big block coming soon from amazon so ill try it then !!!  :P


----------



## frag monger (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks for the pic.  I see how you're doing it.  The way I read it before, it sounded like the can was sitting upright & had been cut shorter to fit.  

W/ the end open like that, do your chips ever 'burn' instead of just smoke?

Also, I notice you have some charcoal briquets in there w/ yoru chips/chunks.  What's that for?  I didn't think you needed any charcoal when using a propane smoker(?)


----------



## johnnyreb (Jun 5, 2006)

they will ignite when you open the door, but will quickly go out by closing the vents for a few seconds

i put charcoal in there  to try and get a better smoke ring, it didnt work to well

you wont get much of a smoke ring with gas but you WILL have all the smoke flavor 

if you havent ordered on yet Amazon has the TRUE big blocks not the wal mart wide body's for 189 + FREE shipping !!!!



i just ordered one and anxiously waiting its arrival :twisted:


----------



## frag monger (Jun 5, 2006)

OK thanks.  I'll keep that in mind when the time comes to upgrade.


----------



## monty (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey, guys, I just ordered a GOSM Big Block from Home Depot at $189 and free shipping! I think the free shipping is a Father's Day special. But what the heck! I'm a father and that's special! Wish my kids were into this site!  :) 
Mine should be here next Monday. When do you expect yours, Crazyhorse?
I am really looking forward to the new toy.  Already have a list a mile long for stuff I want to try. As for the mods I think from minute one I will go with the coffee can thingy and work from there. Got loads of maple, some oak and very special friend dropped a bunch of mesquite chunks at my place recently!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## johnnyreb (Jun 5, 2006)

this Friday i hope  

now i need to think of something to break her in with  8)


----------



## monty (Jun 5, 2006)

After I get mine seasond I think what I will do is put a bunch of different ideas into a hat and draw three. We'll see what happens!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## johnnyreb (Jun 5, 2006)

good idea !!!!


----------



## larry maddock (Jun 6, 2006)

I READ ON ANOTHER FORUM 
this person had contacted the manufacturers office
that there are 3 models of gosms gas---
regular---  99  bucks at wally w and home d.
wide body-135
big block--189

i dont know what the diff is.


----------



## reflect (Jun 6, 2006)

I have the GOSM big block. Instead of a coffee can I used a normal rectangular cooking pan. I have no issues with flare ups. I normally have to add wood around every two two half hours.

I might try the coffee can to see which works better.

Take care,

Brian


----------



## monty (Jun 6, 2006)

Larry, the difference is in the size and of course capacity of the smoker. Once again the age old question arises about size!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## monty (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey, Reflect, that sounds like a great experiment! Please keep us posted on the results!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## reflect (Jun 7, 2006)

No Problem Monty. However it will be the weekend after this one. This week I am in a project rollout. Working around 65-70 hours. The paycheck will be sweet though  :D .

Take care,

Brian


----------



## wasper (Jun 7, 2006)

I did the 'cut down coffee can' thing and it works great.  Be sure to measure your distance from coffee can top to water pan bottom.  I have a GOSM propane unit.  I fill the coffee can with wood chunks, then water and let it soak for about a half hour.  Dump the water,  set the can on the rack over the burner, put the water pan in filled with 'Hot Water' and light it up and leave it on 'High' with the door shut til it starts to smoke.  Then put in the meat and adjust the flame and vents to obtain the proper temp.  It takes some close supervision but it works.  Wood chunks last about an hour to an hour and a half depending on how hot you set your burner.

That's one way, more than likely there are better ideas.


----------



## johnnyreb (Jun 8, 2006)

WooT my big block came today, have it assembled and seasoning as i type, BUT...............


there is a huge dent at the back left panel and on the door and the door will not close properly

i will cook on it like it is this weekend but i want this fixed  :evil: 

i have a # for CFM corp and i called them and the office was closed  :shock: 

i will call them tommorow and get some replacements

oh yea the coffe can mod will work on the big block if you put the water pan on the top slot (not in the groove)

on another board they had the same problems and their customer service came through for them,  hopefully they will replace the dented parts  :cry:


----------



## wasper (Jun 8, 2006)

Hey CrazyHorse,

You mentioned "Another Board".  I'm just getting back into smoking and only know of this board.  What is the addy for your other "other Board"?


----------



## monty (Jun 8, 2006)

Crazyhorse, sorry to hear of the damage to your new baby. Just out of curiosity....who was the carrier that delivered it?
Wish you the best of luck with it!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## johnnyreb (Jun 8, 2006)

UPS was the carrier, the box itself wasnt damaged so it had to come from the factory like that

im not sure that Jeff wants me to give out "the other boards" info


----------



## monty (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks for the info, Crazyhorse. UPS is slated to deliver mine in a few days. I will make note of the package condition. And I agree with you on the other board thingy. Give credit where it is due and look around for other places yourself. BTW this is the only smoking board I am registered with!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jun 8, 2006)

Monty,
     I wish you the very best with your new GOSM. I have one and I love it. And by the way, Crazyhorse, I'm really glad to hear that you also have one. Sorry about the damage. Hope it works out for you. (I'm still enjoying your mustard based BBQ sauce recipe.)

     I was lucky enough to have found one of the dual walled stainless steel models and I really do think it's the greatest. Good luck to both of you!


----------



## monty (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks, Bill! The big brown truck should be here Monday or Tuesday. And I also hope all is well with you! Just getting back into the swing of things after a rough winter. Take care and I have already said a word or two to the Big Guy about those windy events he like to send your way!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## wasper (Jun 9, 2006)

HEY MONTY,

I'm looking !!!!!


----------



## Dutch (Jun 9, 2006)

Hey Monty-
Ask Mr. Brown if you can inspect the goods before accepting delivery. Some parcel carriers will not cover any damages if the delivery wasn't inspected before acceptance. The problem of course is the driver doesn't like to wait around for the parcel to be inspected 'cuz they have other stops to make! :roll:


----------



## monty (Jun 9, 2006)

Hey, Dutch! That would normally be a good thing. But Mr. Brown and his counterparts will not do my drivewway in any season so I have my stuff delivered to my place of employment. They have standing orders to just drop the stuff in the office. I am usually piloting a truck or running heavy equipment somewhere unless it is raining too hard to do so. Pray for rain...PLEASE!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## grinder (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Guys, I just bought a GOSM and I'm wondering, what's the advantage of using a can, instead of the cast iron box that came with it?


----------



## monty (Jun 21, 2006)

Hiya, Grinder! Welcome aboard. My GOSM finally arrived via common carrier yesterday. From what I understand many folks feel that the coffee can method delivers smoke faster because the cast iron takes so much longer to come up to heat. It also cools faster and allows for quicker cleanup and so on. I will try both over a period of time with different goodies and post results in a month or so. 
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jun 21, 2006)

SRMONTY..

Congrats on the new addition to the family...I'm sure you are going to like it a whole lot..mine has been great...haven't tried the coffee can yet..have had good luck with the stock pan so far..worth a try tho.. door temp gauge is still off by about 10-15* low..as compared to a digital clipped to the cooking shelf ....on the same level as door temp gauge..
If you didn't see the post I made earlier...about the little mod I made to the vents...check it out...just a little something to keep in mind when you put yours together...anyway..

GOOD LUCK...

Later
Richard


----------



## monty (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey, Richard! Thanks! But too late! That puppy was together shortly after sundown yesterday. Think I am gonna go stock for now and then get to do some experimenting after I get a line on my baby's personality! Will let you know how things turn out this weekend!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## Dutch (Jun 21, 2006)

Congrats on the new addition Sir Monty.  I know you'll love it as much as I love mine.


----------



## monty (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks, Dutch! Pulled it off the tail of an 18 wheeler yesterday. Had it assembled shortly after I got home. Today has been all business, though. Had some storm damage from a vicious thunderstorm and have spent most of the day making that right. Tomorrow is work and come Friday I will be seasoning and completing a shopping list for Saturday! I have a pair of thirty pound tanks dedicated to it and of course there is always a spare twenty for the regular grill.
Yeeehaaaawww!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## grinder (Jun 21, 2006)

I must say, I was very impressed with the instructions that came with the GOSM. Great illustrations, made assembly a snap.


----------



## monty (Jun 21, 2006)

I was really impressed with the hardware packets. Each one had a letter on it and was for a specific step in the assembly instructions. Even more so I was impressed with its delivery condition. The package was strapped to a pallet that was at least a foot wider than the box in all directions. Nothing could get close enough to bang and dent unless somebody got really stupid. C'mon weekend!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## reflect (Jun 22, 2006)

Yup, it's amazing the small things that make a difference (Letter on assembly packets).

srmonty, I tried the coffe can VS. a baking pan. To be honest it produced the same amount of smoke in the same time. I think I am going to stick with the baking pan as, IMHO, it was esaier to deal with.

Take care,

Brian


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jun 22, 2006)

Monty,
     Congratulations on the newest member of your family. Like the others, I  really hope you enjoy your GOSM as much as I have enjoyed mine. And also, (I don't think there is any doubt about it) hope you will keep us posted as to how it does...... perhaps some pictures.


----------



## bob-bqn (Jun 22, 2006)

Big congrats Monty! We'll be lookin' to see how the weekend goes for you. 8)


----------



## monty (Jun 22, 2006)

All Right! Thanks, Guys, for sharing in my excitement. I will still keep the ECB handy but will defer to the GOSM most times. Here here's a news flash. Just bought myself a very well configured digital camera. Gotta learn how to use it since I no longer have an eight year old in the house! As a matter of fact, let's see, my youngest was eight 17 years ago! So we'll see how it all pans out!
Thanks again!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jun 22, 2006)

SRMONTY..

You sound like a kid in a candy store...LOL...

The weather sown here in CT. was  so nice I just had to take the day off tonight...did my salmon with cherry wood again tonight...anyway...just wanted to let you know...I tried using a baking pan instead of the cast iron smoker box...IMHO..it is a very big improvement...used a Bakers Secret square pan...it measured 7 3/4   by 7 3/4...that was the measurements on the package...and it fit right into the slot on the rack as if it were made for it...got some pics..but I don't see any way in this quick reply area to attach them..if ya want I'll put them in a new post for ya..

Have fun

Later
Richard


----------



## willkat98 (Jun 22, 2006)

Crap

I rarely look at this sub-forum, for I don't have a gas smoker, but living up north here, and seeing all this excitement over Monty's purchase, I gotta go look at one  of these things.

Thanks for the thread all, and Congrats Monty!


----------



## monty (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks for the tips Richard! I love to play with things and you have given me a whole bunch of things to look at!
Chi Bill I have to apologize for goin' gasser but here is my dilemma. I am single and live very basically. Wood for winter heat, have chickens and maintain a large garden normally. (Not this year) Cooking with my ECB took too much time fiddling with temperaturre. The GOSM will allow me to continue in the craft with minimal time. I do not have the luxury of flipping a lot of the switches some folks do. This is my choice.
And now hear this. My new digital camera has arrived and I will be shaing Vermont with everyone....as soon as I figger the dang thing out!
And all that said, a gasser will make it a lot easier when I have a rare winter moment to smoke!
CHeers!
Monty


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jun 23, 2006)

SRMONTY...

Here are those pics of the baking pan set-up... had a real nice smoke going just as the temp was approaching 225....this was MUCH sooner than with the cast iron box....my salmon had a much nicer smoke flavor this time than with the cast iron set up..

Again..Good luck and have fun..

Later
Richard


----------



## willkat98 (Jun 23, 2006)

Monty,
Great thread

My sister is single too. but I wouldn;t wish that hell on anyone.

She won't eat anything with "lines" on it.

Freak!

Back on Topic, I like the looks od this thing. Like the baking pan idea.  neighbor just bought one.  Might need to test it


----------



## monty (Jun 23, 2006)

Hey, folks. Was sorta playing around and getting some ideas organized for having some fun with my GOSM. Richard actually sparked the line of thought. Perhaps the light pan for wood is a great method for stuff that cooks rapidly like fish and small poultry and the cast iron chip box is more suitable to longer smokes. Early morning and strong coffee get me rolling every time!
BTW, Chi Bill..... what sort of hell are you talking about" Being single or your sister? After 23+ years of my own hell single is goooood!
Time to get into town and load up the grocery cart!
Cheers Everyone!
Monty


----------



## bob-bqn (Jun 23, 2006)

I've always used the cast iron wood box that came with the smoker but that baking pan looks like it was made for the GOSM. :D 

On a side note: Kudos to our Forum Host! :D I really like the ACRONYM Mod that has recently been integrated into the board. 8)


----------



## reflect (Jun 23, 2006)

I used the cast iron box once. It was too confining. I have never looked back.

Take care,

Brian


----------



## johnnyreb (Jun 23, 2006)

hey yall !!!!!! I REALLY like that bakers pan ALOT better....thanks for the heads up

 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D


----------



## Dutch (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks Bob, that's a feature of php that Tulsa Jeff and I are trying out. If it becomes too much of a distraction, we'll give it a re-think and try something else.  

If anyone knows of an acronym that should be included in the list, shoot tulsajeff or myself a PM and we'll get it add to the list.


----------



## monty (Jul 1, 2006)

Well, Guys'n Gals I am gonna try the baker's pan tomorrow! Gonna smoke a 5 lb pork butt, a beer can chicken and a fattie. Will use maple chunks and a few mesquite chunks. Will once again test a rub and see how it works on the butt. Mop will be apple juice.
     Some of the fattie will be reserved for some ABTs on Tuesday. Got some Cabot pepper jack and some well aged Cabot extra sharp cheddar and I am considering dropping a raw 90 count shrimp in. We'll see how all that comes out!
     I will post a series of pics on the whole shebang a well as the pan thingy!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## wasper (Jul 1, 2006)

HEY MONTY,

Fill me in on the SHRIMP process.  Any pre-marinating?


----------



## monty (Jul 1, 2006)

Hiya, Wasper!

This is purely an inspiration. Got some fresh/frozen shrimp in the freezer. I am for this run just going to surround the shrimp in cheese and let it cook as such. I will do about a dozen ABTs like that. The other dozen will be done up with the same cheese combo and a Jimmy Dean fattie crumbled. Of course all will have the bacon wrap! Just an experiment that came to mind. Figured I would generate a bit of traffic on that one!

Thanks for asking and just stay tuned for more!

Cheers!
Monty


----------



## wasper (Jul 1, 2006)

HI AGAIN MONTY,

Sorry to bug you on some basics, but I'm a "Neophyte" when it comes to smoking meat.  I have a few questions:

What are ABT's----Jimmy Dean Fatties used in what manner----Are the shrimp peeled----are they on skewers wrapped with the cheese and bacon.

I have a GOSM propane unit and have successfully smoked salmon, ribs and chicken using Jeff's recipes.


----------



## monty (Jul 1, 2006)

Heya, Wasper!
    ABTs are "Atomic Buffalo Turds". Generally they are jalapeno peppers seeded, cored and filled with meat, cheese and other stuff. Your imagination can go wild here!
     I am going to try my recipe as it stands and will post results. Down the road I may want to sautee the shrimp first...we'll see.
     Please go the the section on "Fruits, nuts and Vegetables". There is one hell of a thread on ABTs with pics as well!
    Shrimp are peeled, tails left on,  fattie is crumbled into the ABT and please post any other questions you have!

Hope this helps!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## monty (Jul 8, 2006)

After having done a few butts and beer can chickens as well as some fatties I have to throw my .02 in for the Baker's Secret Pan! Seems like that's the answer to the holy grail of the Thin Blue Smoke!  

But the cast iron pan has other uses! Check out my thoughts on jerky making in the Jerky section!

Cheers!
Monty


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jul 9, 2006)

Monty

Glad to hear that you had goodluck with the baking pan....I got a second pan...so when I see the temp starting to spike...I can change the pan, with fresh wood chunks, quickly, cutting down on the time the door is open..and temps recover better...
Your jerky experiment sounds interesting..gook luck with it..

Later
Richard


----------

